# can you work part time as a cop



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

can you work part time as a cop while attending high school if your 18 and over?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hahhaahha....come on Snipe you can do better than that.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> can you work part time as a cop while attending high school if your 18 and over?


Not sure, but I know you can volunteer to be a crossing guard.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Many many moons ago you could. Not now though.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I remember a kid coming out of the academy at 20. We used to bus his balls because he was technically too young to transport alcohol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Go away kid, this isn't Doogie Howser, P.D.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Go away kid, this isn't Doogie Howser, P.D.


Now that's funny.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> I remember a kid coming out of the academy at 20. We used to bus his balls because he was technically too young to transport alcohol.


I started as an armed summer officer down the Cape at just barely 20.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Speaking of age limits, I wouldn't be opposed to raising the minimum age to 25 for non-veterans. I was 22 when I got on full-time, and looking back on it, I was pretty damn immature, even after a stint in the military.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

C'mon Snipe.... Register dammit !!!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

niteowl1970 said:


> C'mon Snipe.... Register dammit !!!!


Unless he's out in Indiana for some reason, I don't think it's him. Good guess though. I had to check to make sure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> You can't even be a MP in the military untill you reach the age of 19.


No idea about the Marines, but unless it's changed, the Army doesn't have a minimum age for MP's. A kid in my MP School class at Fort McClellan graduated high school early, enlisted right after his 17th birthday with his parent's permission, and was still 17 when we graduated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> It must have changed across the board, when I enlisted, the minimum age was 19.


I still remember the kid's last name, because he was left off the company roster for MP School, because someone in admin just assumed that a 17 year-old was still in high school and was doing split training (basic one summer, AIT the next), and it was a very unusual name, so he had to spell it at the beginning of EVERY class for the instructor, for 10 weeks, so I still remember the spelling, 25 years later;

Szentgyorgyi.

Try spelling that 5 times fast....we just called him "alphabet".


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I had a kid like that in boot camp. To this day, I couldn't even spell his last name as it had no vowels but, it was pronounced (Harry-trish-un)


The only reason I remember the spelling is because I had to hear it almost every day for 10 weeks, and it became imprinted in my memory.

Back then, Fort McClellan had an AFU policy that you had to be 21 to buy alcohol on post, but only had to be 18 to drink it. Being the only 21 year-old in my platoon, I was quite popular on weekends. Even though I was breaking post regulations, I "bought" (he paid) Szentgyorgyi as many beers as he wanted, because we only had to walk back to the barracks, and my opinon is that if you're responsible enough to be trusted with assault rifles, machine guns, hand grenades, and anti-tank weapons, then you've earned the right to have some beers.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I was 18 at MP school Ft Gordon Ga. and quite wet behind the ears. I really didn't understand the way of the world at that time. One thing was certin though. By the time I got out, 1977 I had a good handle on life. The Military has a much more supervision for it's younger members than civilian life. Police work needs maturity. We are expected to understand and solve a huge amount of diverse problems from juvie problems to the elderly. From crimes to compasion. In the words from an esteamed member, Delta, We unfuck what people get themselves into. And that takes maturity. On a side note, Ft. Gordon had beer machines in some of the barracks. 3.2 beer was $.50 . If you wanted the good stuff you needed to go off post. And we did.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with Delta, 25 yoa if no military....18 is way too young


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Twenty-five? No way, especially not for women, maybe for your boys because you mature at a much slower rate but the girls can handle it just fine.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Chicago PD implemented their minimum hiring age at 25. Definitely a good idea... No life experience before that.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

They'll loose far too many good candidates by imposing such an age limit to work for peanuts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> They'll loose far too many good candidates by imposing such an age limit to work for peanuts.


You did wait in the hour-long line to take the civil service exam, right? Most of the people in my line looked 25 or older.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Until I "aged out" I was still waiting in those hour long lines. But then again, the incentives have changed for the up and comers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

grn3charlie said:


> Until I "aged out" I was still waiting in those hour long lines.


I've said before, the first thing I thought of after being sworn-in at city hall was that I never had to take another entry-level exam again.


----------

